# "Paris" has started falling over on her side...



## anitapet

"Paris" is my 14~1/2 year old longcoat girl. Twice yesterday when she went out to potty, her back legs wobbled & she just keeled over on her side. One minute she was standing & the next minute she hit the ground.  The past two weeks she's become partly incontinent - sometimes she goes outside & other times she pees or poos wherever she's lieing. She has beds all over the house & more bedding than we have. She's on Natural Balance + natural supplements - no drugs (poisons) in our home at all.
I would deeply appreciate any comments which could help me understand what's happening to my dearest Paris.

Thank you in advance.

Anita.


----------



## Rusty_212

It's the start of hip dysplasia. It happened to my 1st male before he was 9. He had trouble with incontinence also. I helped him around with a towel under his belly for the last 8 months of his life. I'm sorry for your Paris. But to have her for more than 14 years is wonderful.


----------



## onyx'girl

I wonder if she's had a stroke. Do you have an appointment set up w/ your vet?
The dog isn't developing HD, if she has it it would have presented much earlier than her senior years. Arthritis on the other hand is to be expected.
Hopefully you have been supplementing with omega oils/vitamin E and C. There are threads on seniors and what supplements are best for them. 
I'm sorry that Paris is going thru this, I had a senior a couple years ago, and it was very hard when she started going downhill so quickly(same symptoms as Paris, without the pooping, but she would leak pee, smelled like a hamster) I had to lift her rear end to get her up, it was very difficult for her to squat to go to the bathroom without falling. We finally made the dreaded decision when she could no longer keep her food down and she had that look in her eyes. Very hard decision, but 14 is a long life, Clover was 4 months shy of 15 when she went to the bridge. 
:hugs:


----------



## Gib Laut

hi, so sorry to hear your girl is having issues....my first thought was possible stroke also...any other signs or symptoms??? Also, I did wonder about pinched disc or similar that makes is difficult to get up??? If a disc, there would be inflammation, up the EFA's. I also used the towel under the belly at the hind legs to support the rear for her. Have you spoken to your vet at all???


----------



## arycrest

You didn't mention any other symptoms, but just want to say that one of the symptoms Too had when she had episodes of Vestibular Syndrome (Vestibular Disease) is falling over on her side. Other symptoms she had included head tilts and a strange look in her eyes (other symptoms are also listed in the link below, but she didn't have them all). IMHO it sounds like it's similar to vertigo in people.
Vestibular Disease


----------



## LisaT

You might try acupuncture and chiropractic.


----------



## Linzi

My dog did the same at 11 years. It was C.D.R.M...If you bend one of her back feet backwards while standing and it stay's in that position,.this is a sure sign.Linzi


----------



## anitapet

Thank you so very much everyone for your input - I appreciate it so much. Paris doesn't have HD thank goodness. My thought too was that Paris has had a mild stroke. Our Vet isn't open on weekends so tomorrow morning I'm going to phone for an appointment. Unfortunately our nearest holistic vet is 2 hours away, which is the way I would prefer to go. I wish more Vets would convert to the holistic approach ....

Gail, thank you for the website on Vestibular Disease - I read it through but Paris has none of the symptoms. Although I'm wondering if she might have an inner ear infection causing the vertigo. She's not throwing up or salivating & her head is not tilted all the time.

Yesterday when she fell over, it was first on her right side & then later on her left side, & her bowels emited a little liquid diahorrea. Each time she was rigid & lay like that for a couple of minutes & then got up on her own. But each time she falls it drains her energy & by the time we're back in the house she's out of breath & just plops down on a bed or the floor, panting heavily. This morning when I took her outside I used my Witchie's (RIP) belly sling to support her & stop her from falling over - this worked. But once back inside & she plopped down, her body stiffened & her neck arched to her left & she rested her face on my foot (I was squatting next to her). After a minute she came out of it again & was alert. She's not wanting to eat her regular food but she is eating her morning cup of plain, fat-free yoghurt with her immune system builder & her supplements in it. I cooked skinless boneless chicken breast for her & she ate that too, so at least she's getting something into her tummy. I'm going to try her with a little of her regular food + chicken tonight.

At midnight on a Saturday two years ago (April 2008) when Paris was 12~1/2 yo, she had emergency surgery for bloat. To this day it's beyond my comprehension as to how it happened, as I have always take preventative steps to esure it doesn't happen. Both the ER staff & our local Vet were amazed at how well & quickly she recovered from this trauma, but I know it's because (1) she's healthy & not filled with drugs & (2) I contacted all my Reiki friends & animal lover friends who sent healing energy & prayers to her - the power of belief & prayer is amazing! . So as a result, I've been extra careful with what I feed her (I soak her dry food until it's completely saturated) & how & when she exercises. The one thing I'm unable to control is the thunderstorms - she gets so stressed out & Rescue Remedy doesn't help at all, even if she get's it before the storm breaks. Dogs are so sensative to the changes in barometric pressure that before the rolling thunder & lightning even start, she knows it's coming & starts pacing & hyperventilating. 

I have been building a website for Paris & in it you can read about us (I still have more pics & info to add):
www.parispawprints.com

I will keep you posted on Paris' progress. I'm not ready to part with her although I know I have to do what's best for her when the time comes.

I love Shepherds & have had 7 over the years.

Anita


----------



## Gib Laut

it sounds like she is having seizures....as a side, I understand that soaking does not prevent bloat...

PS...i like ur website....ur a very caring person by the sounds of it!


----------



## onyx'girl

Anita, Paris is so very lucky to have you!! You sound like a compassionate, caring person and I hope this is just a bad bug or something & will pass quickly, but it does sound like seizures to me as well. 
I agree with the holistic vetting, too bad there aren't more practicing. Paris will be in my thoughts and it is good to hear she'll eat and is keeping it down.


----------



## LisaT

siezures, you might try having the thryoid checked, making sure there are no tick diseases?


----------



## anitapet

Hey Gib, I'm glad you like Paris' website 
No, soaking doesn't prevent bloat - bloat can happen again. Soaking just prevents the dry food from soaking up liquid/water once it's in the tummy & making the tummy too full - iow, the dry food is already saturated before it's eaten. Paris had a GDV which means that her spleen was badly damaged & was removed during the surgery. The spleen is attached to the stomach so when the stomach turns, the spleen turns with it. During the surgery Paris' stomach was attached to her rib cage to prevent it from turning again. But, she could still bloat again without the twisting - the stomach fills up with gas which has to be released by a Vet.

Of course! The possibility of seizures never crossed my mind & I've seen so many dogs seizuring! mmmmm ...... the only difference is that Paris doesn't thrash around ... but it's a thought! Thank you!

Gayle & the Hooligans - I apologise - I spelt your name 'Gail' instead of 'Gayle' :-(.


----------



## anitapet

Thank you Jane . Animals are my passion


----------



## Gib Laut

thx for the explanation on the food soaking thing...wasn't sure what that was all about!....we had a female that had a couple seizures, there was no real thrashing, just seemed "out of it" with a fixed gaze and totally tensed up (she was laying on her side), came out after about 30 secs...was pretty scary the first time....really wish you the best luck with her....it's always so nice to hear about other people turning to holistic vets...we'll be thinking of you!


----------



## anitapet

Thanks Gib. Yes I prefer to keep my babies alive & healthy as long as possible, instead of killing them slowly with drugs - that is animal cruelty.. Have a look at the HEALTH TIPS page on Paris' website.


----------



## Crookedcreekranch

Many years ago my 10 year old heart dog had similar things occur...it was mild strokes happening. She passed in my arms.


----------

